# 2000 watt inverter generators



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Ive been looking at getting a pair of 2000 watt inverter generators for a while.
This weekend my champion 4000 finally let me down. Its been a great generator though. Haven't figured out what happened yet. Also broke the rope off in a minor hissy fit.

I searched, and I'm wondering if you guys that have the Champion 2000 watt cube generators are still happy with them. Where do you have them serviced?
I'm in Conroe and never had mine repaired.

I'm also curious about the IQ2000 Generacs (All those lights scare me though)

I know Honda and Yamaha are the King and Queen. Just cant shell out 2 grand.
Mainly using one or both for travel work.
And both for the camper AC. Which I don't use often.
Both units needed to power my transfer switch during power outages
I prefer to camp quietly and use my batteries. So one unit is all I would need to run for charging them. This is probably what I do the most.
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Crickets in the background.....
I have been known to talk to myself. 

Champion Generator Customer service!
I just happened to find a used Champion 2000 watt cube. its several years old, but in good shape
Starts on first or second pull
Pretty darn quiet, even at full throttle. Eco mode idle is really quiet 

The breaker that goes to the only outlet, is damaged and wont stay "on" without holding it in place.
Its important to have in case of overload, so I won't bypass it.

Called up Champion, told them whats up and they are sending a new breaker as a courtesy! 

Thumbs up for Champion!

Also, on my 4000 watt that wouldn't start. It was just a little low on oil and on uneven ground The low oil sensor wouldn't let it fire up.
Maybe this will help someone sometime and save a hissy fit


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

If you are still kicking around the idea of a pair of 2000's let me know. I carry both Generac and Kohler. Both can be paralleled same as the Honda's at a much better price point.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the 2000, and can attest that it's the quietest in its class and has been an absolute treat to own. Wish they had an engine kill that allowed fuel to be consumed, the on/off also stops the fuel delivery so you are left with fuel in the carb.


----------

